# Spera Pocket watch



## georgevlt (Oct 15, 2016)

Hello guys. My grandparent gave me a Swiss Spera Pocket watch and since i don't have what to do with him i'm wondering how much does one costs to sell it.

Front side : https://postimg.org/image/u57aoj86r/

Back side : https://postimg.org/image/brwl789or/


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the Watch Forum George.We don't give valuations here, but suggest you look at sold prices on ebay or go to local watch and jewellery shop. A close up of the movement may help the boys give you a few pointers.

mike


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi,

Welcome to the forum. The engraving on the back of the watch (FS) is for Italian State Railways (*Ferrovie dello Stato *). As already suggested by dobra you will need to supply good,clear pictures of the movement. Spera is not a name I have encountered before.

As to selling on this forum - please read the 'Introduce yourself' section on the home page.

Julian


----------



## eri231 (Jun 28, 2015)

Spera is a registered trademark in 1919 by the Spera Watch SA or Les Fils de Jules-Auguste Wuilleumier watchmakers in Tramelan-Dessus. Company that did not leave many traces behind him .never had connections with the Italian railways.

regards enrico


----------

